# A new ergonomic and cool looking desk/workstation



## germancomponist (Sep 15, 2013)

I have slightly adjusted my studio and now I need a smaller desk. What I want is an ergonomic, cool looking workstation. 

Today I found this and I like what I see. http://www.zaorstudiofurniture.com/miza-line/miza-x/

Money is not a theme here, but the desk should not be too big in size. Only one monitor is needed here.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, no suggestions?


----------



## muk (Sep 16, 2013)

Gunther it's very difficult to find a desk that fits your needs precisely. I was looking myself for quite some time, but there are not many options. So it's maybe the best way to have a carpenter build one the way you want it.

Some commercial options:

The VI composer's desk:

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/composersdesk/

A great desk for sure. And Nick Batzdorf is extremely helpful if you have any questions.

KK Audio offers plain but functional desks:

http://www.kkaudio.com/A1.html

Other than that I stumbled upon a couple of diy-projects, and two companies which offers were so expensive I didn't even dare looking at it 

Argosy might be something for you, and I think there's a similar company in Germany, but I can't remember it's name.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 16, 2013)

Another option might be
http://www.unterlass.info/?page_id=24

Does kkaudio ship to Germany? I've written two mails with questions in the last 2 weeks and didn't get any answer.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 16, 2013)

->


----------



## muk (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, Unterlass was the one I couldn't remember. Sorry, I don't know about KK Audio' shipping policy, but t's certainly no good sign that they don't answer their emails.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 16, 2013)

BlueStar @ Mon Sep 16 said:


> Another option might be
> http://www.unterlass.info/?page_id=24
> 
> Does kkaudio ship to Germany? I've written two mails with questions in the last 2 weeks and didn't get any answer.



Ha, I have had such a thing but now I want a smaller one. Hard for me to find the right words in this language, but, hm, I can't see again all these "normal" designs... . 

I am looking for something special, something crazy.... . You know what I mean? 

Ok, I admit I'm also a little crazy.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 16, 2013)

I would be interesterested in other designs as well.
It looks, like the most interesting desks are custom made.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Sep 16, 2013)

Sterling modular makes some nice desks. They also try to make them acoustically transparent.

http://www.sterlingmodular.com/multi-station-3.htm


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Sep 16, 2013)

Sterling modular makes some nice desks. They also try to make them acoustically transparent.

http://www.sterlingmodular.com/multi-station-3.htm


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Sep 16, 2013)

Sterling modular makes some nice desks. They also try to make them acoustically transparent.

http://www.sterlingmodular.com/multi-station-3.htm


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 17, 2013)

niversen @ Tue Sep 17 said:


> They also try to make them acoustically transparent.



A very big *+1* for this!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, some small speakers actually *want* "console splash" for the low end to sound right - they're designed with that in mind. But if you raise the speakers just a little, I think you'll find that it diminishes. I have my tweeters vertical (i.e. at ear level), and I have my little speakers on Auralex Mopads to raise them a little.


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10116651/ 

I broke the bank for this


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 17, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Sep 17 said:


> Well, some small speakers actually *want* "console splash" for the low end to sound right - they're designed with that in mind. But if you raise the speakers just a little, I think you'll find that it diminishes. I have my tweeters vertical (i.e. at ear level), and I have my little speakers on Auralex Mopads to raise them a little.



Yeah, this works good.

But Nick, because you are a desk builder and seller, maybe you are the person who will build new and never seen before cool desks/workstations? 

Something revolutionary in function and design! 



> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10116651/ Smile
> 
> I broke the bank for this



o/~ o=< o-[][]-o


----------



## playz123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Sep 17 said:


> Well, some small speakers actually *want* "console splash" for the low end to sound right - they're designed with that in mind. But if you raise the speakers just a little, I think you'll find that it diminishes. I have my tweeters vertical (i.e. at ear level), and I have my little speakers on Auralex Mopads to raise them a little.



Nick, are you still making and selling desks? Most of the info on the web site has been there for awhile.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes, the desk is still very much available!

I don't build them personally, though. They're hand made to order, and the guy who builds them - and who realized my concept into a pretty sophisticated design - is a real craftsman. We customize them to order too, for example if you need rack space, a different size, different wood, etc.

Gunther, the "revolution" is that the desktop slides rather than the keyboard. That means you're always the right distance from your computer monitor and speakers, the computer keyboard and mouse are in the right position above the controller keyboard when you slide the desk forward, and also you can slide the desk in half a second to go between having a big desktop and exposing the controller keyboard.

I've looked into making a less expensive product, but you have to make 50 of them for it to be worth programming the machine that cuts them out of composition board, and the market just isn't big enough for that. So we make them by hand out of hardwood.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks, Nick. Actually while you were typing I was answering my own question by reading through this thread:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0

What I'm still trying to figure is the width of your desks and if they can accommodate a Yamaha S90, which is ca 54" long and about 7" high at the back. Do you make each desk a custom size, and also is the height adjustable or is it built based on the controller keyboard the purchaser is using? Lots of questions and I don't want to hijack Gunther's thread so maybe I should just call you.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 17, 2013)

It's built to order to accommodate each keyboard, but you can adjust the height later (if you change models) by changing the pieces of wood the slides are on.

54" is normal - actually on the narrower side - and 7" is on the higher side, plus you'll need to add another 1/4" for clearance, but you can probably cheat 1/4" to 1/2" by removing rubber feet. You want to minimize the distance between the bottom of the keyboard and the top of the desktop. 

That's with any design that has the desktop over the keyboard, not just ours.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Very useful information, Nick. Much appreciated.


----------



## dgburns (Sep 17, 2013)

check this out-

https://www.facebook.com/BeijerWorkstations


----------



## impressions (Sep 18, 2013)

What i haven't seen in any of those lovely workstations, dearest, are a decent place to put the computer itself! he won't be just on top of the table, usually they are somewhere down, and I don't recommend putting it on the floor.
unless you never plan to clean up your room(and fill your lungs with dust).

The best solution for fast cleaning is wheels that can be locked.


----------



## muk (Sep 19, 2013)

Nick, too bad about the less expensive model. I would have bought one right away. With shipping cost and additional custom fee the regular model is just a bit too expensive for me here in Europe.

On top of the selling price theres an estimated 350$ shipping fee plus another 320$ in taxes, roughly. Except you can sell it tax free for customers abroad, which would reduce the selling price?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 19, 2013)

We've shipped to England before, and the shipping fee seems about right but I don't think the taxes are that high.

impressions, we can (and have) put a shelf across the back of the horizontal part of the H-shaped legs for computers. You know, an H is three lines - two vertical and one horizontal...well, I hope that makes sense in writing!


----------



## muk (Sep 19, 2013)

The biggest part of the taxes is the Mehrwertsteuer. In switzerland it's 8% of the sale price plus the shipping cost (which makes up 280$ approximately). In germany it's even higher, around 18% I think.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 19, 2013)

I wish I could change that, but alak.


----------



## muk (Sep 19, 2013)

No problem, just thought I'd ask. Btw, thanks a lot for all your help, you've been very kind providing invaluable information in an earlier thread already. Just let me know should you once be able to offer a less expensive model, it's an outstanding product you're offering.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, if you can gather 49 other people...



Actually, I do have some ideas about how to do it less expensively. It's not over yet.


----------



## muk (Sep 19, 2013)

That's great news! I'll stay tuned.


----------

